# Did I install the wrong tubing?



## Ster2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi folks,
Let me open by saying I haven't a clue what I'm doing. That will become obvious shortly. I think I have messed up royally here, and am looking for help. I am installing an irrigation system in my backyard, or trying to anyway. I have a sprinkler system already working fine in the front (I didn't install it). The 4 zone controller and valves and all that is out front of the house, and I'm replacing it with an 8 zone controller, and adding valves, and "piggybacking" an additional valve box. From that additional box, I've dug and run 5 runs of 1/2" 700 poly tubing around to the back yard. I buried 5, but only need 4. I'm just capping off the extra one, and leaving it in, just in case. I used the 1/2 tubing because that's what the guy at Lowe's told me to use. It's Orbit Dripmaster 1/2 700 poly tubing. This is where I think I messed up (by listening to the Lowe's guy). That stuff isn't supposed to be used for sprinkler systems, is it? It's for low pressure drip systems? I have read anywhere from 35 - 80 psi max pressure on that tubing. I have 100 psi / 12 GPM system in the house. Here's the worst part - I buried about 75 feet of that 5 - run bundle under a dog run I installed last fall, along side the house. So there's a bunch of that tubing already under road base and artificial turf.

How badly did I screw up here? Can I install a regulator at the valve box, knock down the pressure, and use sprinkler heads designed for low pressure systems? What heads should I use? Can I use connectors and fittings like this:

https://www.mrdrip.com/700-Tubing-Fittings_c_594-2.html

Thanks for any help. I'm lost here. Much appreciated!


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Is this the hose you purchased? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-1-2-in-x-50-ft-Polyethylene-Drip-Irrigation-Distribution-Tubing/3133811 If so it says its rated for 80 PSI. So you should be able to use a typical house water pressure regulator.


----------



## Ster2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you! Yes that's the stuff I installed. Lowes says 80, the install guide you can download from home depot says 35, that's where I got the range from. Oddly, Orbit (the manufacturer) doesn't say anything. So, as long as I regulate the pressure going in, to say 75, I should be ok? That's really good news for me!


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I think I would leave a little bigger safety margin. Maybe 60 to 70 PSI on the regulator. It would not be fun to have to dig it up and replace if it starts leaking.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1/2 in pipe might have too much pressure loss depending on your gpm.


----------

